
Jane Austen’s First Buyer Was Probably a Prince She Hated - mstats
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/24/books/jane-austen-prince-regent.html
======
defen
I was hoping the article would have answered how the Prince (or his buyer)
even heard about the book? I wonder if it was recommended by the shopkeeper,
or if the fact that it was written "By A Lady" was enough to pique his
interest, in the hope that it would be more salacious?

~~~
zik
They seem to imply that he had buyers who would have sourced the book for him.
I'm guessing that the buyers had contacts at the various publishers so they
knew in advance when interesting new books were coming out.

------
moomin
This is an interesting article, but to be clear: this is about Sense and
Sensibility, which isn't her first novel, so "First Buyer" seems a bit of a
reach.

Getting a book before publication definitely sounds like the kind of thing
you'd expect the rich to do, however.

